# Unc Chapel Hill



## pyrobob (Jul 4, 2004)

Anyone here going to Chapel Hill this Fall? If so, send pyrobob@email.unc.edu an email titled "UNC dnd" or something like that (so i dont think its spam). I plan to run a very liberal FR, but i'm open to suggestions!


----------

